# 2 way radio/ walkie talkie help



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I'd like some advice on 2 way type radios for my guys to use at a fairly large site where you can't see each other most of the time. Everyone has cell phones but they are a pain to have to look up dial ,answer ect. BTW these are for guys in skids so that makes phones even more of a pain. Maybe something that can have 5 people on them and a decent range...any idea's and do you buy,rent , cost?
Steve


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

I've used Uniden GMR-1048-2CK and Midland X-TRA both have over a 10 mile range, but after a few were lost and a few broke from dropping them we stopped buying them. Now we use regular CB's mounted in the trucks and equipment. If you go the CB route get ones with side band or stay on an off channel and it'll work great.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I would suggest FRS radios. Basically they are the walkie talkies used for hunting and stuff. Sporting goods stores sell them fairly cheap now. I have good experiences with Midland rechargeable 30 mile radios. You could probably outfit all 5 guys for around $100.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been thinking the same thing, I Will let you know which ones i buy and how i like them.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would suggest getting business use radios, it is very much worth the price difference. I use Motorola XTN radios for my summer business and love them. The UHF ones work best for distance. Check Ebay, there was a guy on there that had a good deal for a set of 6 with a charger.


----------



## mtnsnow (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that eggie329. I use mobile and handheld icom's and love them. Don't know if I would buy through ebay though, most of the radios on there will turn on and everything but they usually have antenna issues and what not.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My work at Stratton Mountain (doing private security) puts us about 3-6 miles apart from eachother and we use Mag One BRP40's.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Here at work (public transit) we run motorola CDM-750 radios. 60w on low band. Overkill for a parking lot but we can reach clear across the county! Pricey but they have been a very reliable unit for us.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I would look at VHF or uhf mobile radios. Don't know the licensing regs in the States, but once you get a license and a frequency, then go to e-bay, most sellers will program to your frequency, and you have instant communication between all units for a couple of hundred bucks /unit or less

Bill


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

VHF what I run have one in each truck and sidewalk crew has a walkie they pack The Walkies are clear talk up to 10 miles with no problems
In the trucks on high power I can talk 50 miles


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

We used UHF, VHF and GMRS. We finally switched to Sprint/Nextel push to talk. Best thing ever. Nation Wide Coverage.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

motorola used to make a frs with fm radio i have them in all skids and loaders they are plugger into headphones the operator wears. they can listen to the radio and it automatically cuts out when someone is on the radio so they can hear. awesome system safe and effecient. haven't made them in years i think i bought every overstock and used 1 in the country. wish work tunes would come back with this.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Good thread, I don't know what all the acronyms stand for, but we use cheap-o Midland hunting hand-held, seems ok. I would like to upgrade to bigger hand-held units for the trucks


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

We are looking at units since summer but have not made the jump. We run 14 trucks and loaders so a dedicated channel old be needed I have a personal FCC lisc. But not for the biz? And push to talk Nextel isn't work for us on all ends calls or 2way I am also all ears minus FRS. We don't work in a 1 mile radius.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

How do these work in and around buildings? This complex has probably 20 different buildings made of different materials (if that matters). I have found I can rent them for 99.00 per month..so about 500 per month for the guys, just haven't decided yet
Steve


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

If you guys are looking to get business radios that require license good luck it can take up to 2 months, the FCC is backed up due to the new narrow band B.S. I have had nextel, sprint 2 way, cb, frs/gmrs, vhf business, and uhf business and in the end I had the best luck with the vhf business band. Still have the vhf and frs/gmrs. I loved nextel but things have really changed, the sprint 2way only worked 50% of the time and then verizon is supposed to be way better.......... Ha! Can you hear me now!!!! LOL!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xtreem3d;1531275 said:


> How do these work in and around buildings? This complex has probably 20 different buildings made of different materials (if that matters). I have found I can rent them for 99.00 per month..so about 500 per month for the guys, just haven't decided yet
> Steve


http://www.basspro.com/Midland-Nautico-3-VHF-Marine-Radio/product/96644/ 
They gone up little but still easy way talk a long ways


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

I vote for cb radio... if you get a good radio( good power) and a good tall antenna you will beable to get some decent range out of it. I have also played around with marine radios( boat radios) they go alot farther but are illegal as **** to operate off the water. at least here they are. Check all local laws about radio usage before you do something.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

Antlerart06;1530368 said:


> VHF what I run have one in each truck and sidewalk crew has a walkie they pack The Walkies are clear talk up to 10 miles with no problems
> In the trucks on high power I can talk 50 miles


Is it flat elevation wise where you are? Those distances are tremendous! I get maybe half those ranges with our HT's and mobile units, but our elevation changes quite a bit around here.


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

Antlerart06;1531339 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Midland-Nautico-3-VHF-Marine-Radio/product/96644/
> They gone up little but still easy way talk a long ways


I would not get a VHF Marine radio for this kind of work. Definitely a reason for the FCC to come knocking on your door.

If you can see each other in the same area, I would get a MURS radio which is for business use on VHF but is limited to 2 watts. You do not need any license for the 5 MURS frequencies on VHF but cannot use a detachable antenna or over 2 watts. Anything more than a mile and you'll start having issues.

Good luck! PM me if you'd like some more options.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CTerrySGD;1532734 said:


> Is it flat elevation wise where you are? Those distances are tremendous! I get maybe half those ranges with our HT's and mobile units, but our elevation changes quite a bit around here.


how many watts ur moblie run


----------



## CTerrySGD (Nov 2, 2005)

Antlerart06;1532739 said:


> how many watts ur moblie run


UHF frequency.... 4 Watts on the HT's and we can run 45 Watts on the mobiles, but usually run either 5 watts or 15 watts when we're close to each other. Only use 45 Watts when you know you're far from home.

To anyone that is just getting into radios, your antenna, cable, antenna mounting and a few other variables can have more effect on range then your wattage. In general, you have to triple your wattage to double your distance.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CTerrySGD;1532744 said:


> UHF frequency.... 4 Watts on the HT's and we can run 45 Watts on the mobiles, but usually run either 5 watts or 15 watts when we're close to each other. Only use 45 Watts when you know you're far from home.
> 
> To anyone that is just getting into radios, your antenna, cable, antenna mounting and a few other variables can have more effect on range then your wattage. In general, you have to triple your wattage to double your distance.


Sound like your setup is right You may have more things knocks your distance Then me
You may have tall buildings play a toll 
More Power Lines


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I put radios in all of my trucks last winter. I wish I would have done it sooner. My advice would be to talk to a local radio shop and see exactly what you need. They will point you in the right direction.

Local PD, FD, Highway Depts all use UHF radios, chances are you know someone who works for one..ask them who they use.

People who say use cell phones, dont get it. Great investment.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Dstosh;1533049 said:


> I put radios in all of my trucks last winter. I wish I would have done it sooner. My advice would be to talk to a local radio shop and see exactly what you need. They will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Local PD, FD, Highway Depts all use UHF radios, chances are you know someone who works for one..ask them who they use.
> 
> People who say use cell phones, dont get it. Great investment.


Yeah..cell phones just aren't working at this place. I am probably going to try renting them for a month so I would assume they don't rent anything requiring a license?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

If there are two or three users a cell phone cost effective. If you have many more, users or require a high degree of coordination, then radio's are the way to go.

On the ranch we had radio's for many years. It was low band, all simplex, (no repeaters) and a base station and radios in the house, and pickups, and cars. Before interference from other electronics, we could talk over a distance of a 150 miles. In the case of the ranch, with only dad, brother and his son it became easier and cheaper use cell phones.

Radios are not cheap. A trunked digital radio like we use on the fire department run from $2,000 for a handheld to $3300 for a mobile radio. Repairs on the radios were not cheap. License renewals were not cheap. If you are on a trunked system it helps to spread the cost out. 

A good visit with a radio shop will answer several of your questions, and should be able to offer a working solution. It may, or may not, be cheaper or better then cell phone.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

xtreem3d;1533072 said:


> Yeah..cell phones just aren't working at this place. I am probably going to try renting them for a month so I would assume they don't rent anything requiring a license?


You can try FRS radios, which, if you're lucky offers about a mile range. You might be able to use a General Mobile Radio Service.


----------



## Forestry17 (Nov 17, 2012)

Be carefull buying off Ebay I have 2 Hi Band mobile radios 1 can be narrow banded 1 can't.Used 2ways are poping up for sale that are not going to be programable due to new regs.My 2ways are used for fire/EMS/PD/township on a repeater Kenwood makes a great unit I have 1 and plan to replace the 2nd with a Kenwood.Like others said talk to a good local radio shop they should be able to give you good advice.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I have 5 or 6 kenwood tk8180 and tk 880's and a hnadheld all uhf I ran them on a local truck system I loved them for snow but changed to cell phones due to our summer duties. Let me know if you are interested I paid like 300 each but I got like 35-45 miles out of them.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

After reading through the responses I think i need a small crash course. I don't understand all the jargon. I will be a mile at the most apart from the other guys. They need to be handheld and able to talk to everyone (about 5 guys). Lots of buildings and on flat ground,
Steve


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

xtreem3d;1533072 said:


> Yeah..cell phones just aren't working at this place. I am probably going to try renting them for a month so I would assume they don't rent anything requiring a license?


The company your renting from will carry the license, no worries in that situation. See if they will let you test them, often times reputable radio folks allow you a demo...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

xtreem3d;1533669 said:


> After reading through the responses I think i need a small crash course. I don't understand all the jargon. I will be a mile at the most apart from the other guys. They need to be handheld and able to talk to everyone (about 5 guys). Lots of buildings and on flat ground,
> Steve


The radios I was telling you about The one we run in the trucks
One time I was in Chesterfield and I talk to my Dad he was west of Wentzville it was clear


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Using radios is 1000% easier than using cell phones. I suggest that you go with a UHF commercial style radio. You can get Motorola, Kenwood, or HYT. I have had great luck with the HYT radios they cost 1/4 of the price of Motorola and you can get programing of the radio so you can do it your self. As for the FCC licence yes is is going to be a PIA and you SHOULD get one.........dont miss that word should Im not going to say you have to but Im not say you should not. LoL

If anyone is in CT I am also able to program many Motorola radios.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

It all depends on your budget. A long term investment would definitely be mobile radios mixed with portables for your shovelers. I equipped all vehicles with Icom Idas digital radios and the initial investment was high. I even put up a 100' tower with a repeater.

If your range will only be 1 mile and you want to go cheap, bubble pack radios are ok. Expect the occasional interference from others and dead zones but it will be fine. You can even get some with ear pieces included so the guys can hear you even under the noise of a bobcat (some fit nicely under ear protectors).

The cost difference between those over the shelf (FRS/GMRS) radios vs licensed radios will be thousands of dollars.

If however you are really interested in the benefits of licensed radios, go see your local radio shop. Most will let your try the system for a few dollars. I can assure you, you will never go back to cellphones. Especially digital radios (Icom Idas, Kenwood NXDN, Motorola Mototrbo).

Good luck!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Dstosh;1533049 said:


> I put radios in all of my trucks last winter. I wish I would have done it sooner. My advice would be to talk to a local radio shop and see exactly what you need. They will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Local PD, FD, Highway Depts all use UHF radios, chances are you know someone who works for one..ask them who they use.
> 
> *People who say use cell phones, dont get it*. Great investment.


The big problem with cell phones is you have to stop to answer the phone, with a CB it goes out to everybody so we know where the other trucks are. It also makes the time go by faster talking to the other guys, it gets boring in the skid steer.


----------

